# XFX Discontinues Double Lifetime Warranty with New Radeon Graphics Cards



## btarunr (Jan 25, 2012)

With the introduction of its Radeon HD 7970 graphics cards, XFX silently discontinued its famous "double-lifetime" product warranty policy, which made XFX graphics cards a worthy buy for overclockers. This warranty policy also added to the resale value of these cards. It allowed buyers to tamper with the supplied cooling solution (heatsink), by replacing them with their own without voiding warranty, it even gave lifetime warranty coverage to the original buyer, as well as to the person buying the product pre-used from an original buyer. 

XFX told HardwareCanucks that their Double Lifetime warranty just wasn't sustainable and so they decided against offering it on HD 7900-series cards. This is what the warranty policies of XFX' HD 7900 graphics cards look like: 
Cards with Double Dissipation (Double D) or whose product number ends in "R" get Lifetime warranty if registered within 30 days.
All other cards (ex: HD 7970 Core Edition; FX797ATNFC) get 2 Year Warranty

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 25, 2012)

And XFX's appeal just flew out the window!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2012)

kinda funny news posters are just picking this up when i noticed this and posted about it back on the 9th when the 7970s first released. It was plain as day spelled out on the newegg site for the XFX card and Double Dissipation cards saying warranties are what they are now.  Its sad to as i had planned to go XFX and change the cooler, this warranty change as resulted in me not bothering with there products ever again, as there aftermarket designs are utter trash compared to most others. especially when looking at cooling... The warranty was the only thing they had going for them.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 25, 2012)

WD have cut the duration of their warranties...
So will we!


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say that the DD edition is utter trash... the cooling itself is great and the PCB is somewhat ok (i actualy have that card here) but yes, there is a room for improvement


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Xfx sucks nowadays,
They use to be good, in the time they sold nvidia gpu's


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I wouldn't say that the DD edition is utter trash... the cooling itself is great and the PCB is somewhat ok (i actualy have that card here) but yes, there is a room for improvement



its there one good card do i need remind you of all the shitty 6950 and 6970s with there dual fan black heatsink that cools worse then stock and in crossfire tends to suffer heat issues   DD cooler from what ive seen of the other 7970s coming out dosent really compare to other brands soon to drop there aftermarket cards. XFX has lost what made them unique compared to other vendors and overclocked models with inadequate cooling isnt going to make them fan favorites not when they price there units higher then there competitors for lesser quality.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 25, 2012)

I seem to remember a certain Canadian named Dave having to RMA several 5870's back to XFX for various reasons.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2012)

Although in the UK XFX tends to be either the cheapest or certainly one of then cheapest brands out there so they will continue to appeal to many.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2012)

yea Dave went through what like 9 XFX 5800 series GPUs because XFX couldnt send him one that ran at advertised specs without severe issues, finally they sent him a 6950 2gb, that the cooler is utter crap on lolz guy cant catch a break and anyway rma service is great but 9 cards means you spend more time with nothing in your rig then you did playing games or actually using it


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2012)

So products are getting cheaply made, more expensive and now with crappy warranty.
Interesting.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not much of a biggie over here since warranties over here are almost always 2-years, whether from EVGA, ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, XFX, Sapphire, Powercolor...

Yet weirdly, the prices still reflect the differences of warranty length (if the products were sold in the West).


----------



## neko77025 (Jan 25, 2012)

This time next year " XFX files for bankruptcy "

I owned A XFX 6970, bought it because of the Warranty.  Man talk about A let down, the card would not OC at all, ran hot & they fan/heatsink were cheap.  About A month later I bought A MSI T/F III 6950 .. (first MSI card ever) .. man the MSI 6950 would OC and Score right under the XFX 6970.  ...then found out the 6950 could unlock lol ...  

anyhow long story short I sold the XFX...ended up getting A MSI Ligthing A month later.

Point is,  I dont think XFX have A leg to stand on with out the Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 25, 2012)

XFX nowadays are very cheap, so I saw the Double coming out, I didn't foresee it actually dropping to 2 years  I usually only bought XFX Reference cards, but I guess I won't anymore


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (Jan 25, 2012)

The XFX DD is a reference PCB, just different cooler. They still have lifetime on the DD version still. I dont see why people get so bent up here. Where were people when EVGA dropped there lifetime on all cards, and only select few model where. All there cards are 1 year without registration. 
So with Asus/MSI/Gigabyte all have 2-3 years. Without receipt, they go buy manufacture date.

People need to worry less about this, plus I doubt XFX will file for bankruptcy. its very unlikely.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> This time next year " XFX files for bankruptcy "
> 
> I owned A XFX 6970, bought it because of the Warranty.  Man talk about A let down, the card would not OC at all, ran hot & they fan/heatsink were cheap.  About A month later I bought A MSI T/F III 6950 .. (first MSI card ever) .. man the MSI 6950 would OC and Score right under the XFX 6970.  ...then found out the 6950 could unlock lol ...
> 
> ...



And in complete contrast I have not had a single issue with my current XFX or with any of their GPU products previously.  However I am on my third MSI TwinFrozr 560Ti, neither of the previous 2 lasted more than 3 weeks, although I have to say, the one I have now is a peach of a card.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 25, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> And XFX's appeal just flew out the window!



Exactly shame on them, they just lost my business.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 25, 2012)

Noticed this on egg one of the reviewers was on about it..  Kinda sad which will effect if i buy a card of them as i can get a ASUS one with 3 year warranty.

In the end it will just be a matter of more research on the model to see if it has a DLT or not and if it performs as good as the reference.. Maybe they are only doing it with the 7 series unless AMD plan to release multiple PCB versions for the next series.

Just about to check if changing the cooler voids the lifetime ones or not in the US as it does in other countrys and maybe it's that in the US now too.
I guess it time to sit on the fence once again and watch..

Here's what i found and this part has not changed for the US


> ** XFX has carefully selected the optimal thermal or fansink component for your graphics card model.  We do not encourage the removal of components due to damage that may result in the process. XFX understands that some enthusiasts may choose to replace the original component with their own cooling solution. To support the gaming community, we recommend that you contact XFX prior to any modifications so that we can update your profile and product registration to avoid potential issues with warranty support.  In addition, XFX support will be able to walk through the installation with you or provide feedback and pointers on available options for your specific product.  You may even consider shipping your components to XFX and allow the technicians at XFX to perform the modification for you (shipping charges to XFX apply).



But this has been added



> How long does this limited warranty last?
> 
> The limited hardware warranty for Graphics Cards lasts for a time period of two years.
> 
> ...



http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Help/Support/WarrantyInformation.aspx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2012)

as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.

how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???

Im from EUROPE which means that I am not allowed to modify the card in any way. I cant change the cooler to a better aftermarket cooler. Im not allowed to take the stock cooler off to replace the TIM on the GPU, and im not even allowed to take the cooler off or dismantle it for cleaning purposes.

Yet in other parts of the world other XFX owners get free reign to do whatever the fuck they want with their cards. They can even possibly go as far as taking the stock cooler off and spraying all sorts of graffitti over the cards and get away with it providing the card still works and it doesnt effect the cards overall function.

what makes graphic cards that are sold out of Europe any different from the ones sold INSIDE Europe that dictates that we should be governed by different policies??

Are European Enthusiasts not as competant enough with their hardware then Enthusiasts from Mexico, Canada or the U.S???

its total bullshit.

I bet if you ask their support WHY seperate policies exist for different regions, they wouldnt be able to give you a proper answer other then its just the way it is. I will paypal anyone £20 that gets me a full on explanation telling me why despite purchasing the same graphic cards that are shipped & sold worldwide. Why Europeans are being held to ransom by vindictive, undermining warranty policies that do nothing but push the enthusiast away.

I read somewhere that XFX told a guy to send their perfectly working 6950/6970 for RMA because all he wanted to do was clean out the dust in the stock cooler....
Compressed air is GREAT but it doesnt get everything

THIS is the bullshit we Euro's have to deal with


----------



## ice_v (Jan 25, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> And in complete contrast I have not had a single issue with my current XFX or with any of their GPU products previously.  However I am on my *third MSI TwinFrozr 560Ti*, neither of the previous 2 lasted more than 3 weeks, although I have to say, the one I have now is a peach of a card.



My current and first MSI TwinFrozr 560Ti (OC version) has one of the fans that make loud "grrrrrrrrr" noise at startup, but then goes silent again after 2-3 minutes...should I worry? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.
> 
> how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???
> 
> ...



...and I quote!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ No not really assuming the load "grrrrr" is actually just your fans spinning at 100%, quite often it can take the driver a little while to "kick in" at startup and therefore load the profile, a simple test would be to set your own fan profile in something like Afterburner or EVGA Precision, enable the app at startup and see if it still happens.


----------



## Gzero (Jan 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.
> 
> how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???
> 
> ...



Simples, because we the consumer don't stand up for our rights. We are continually told by morons and money grabbers that 1 year warranty is all we get. And that 1 year warranty is sooo precious that if we even breathe on the product, it will be void.


ps I prefer bank transfer, paypal should never be considered the standard way to trade!


----------



## Gzero (Jan 25, 2012)

ice_v said:


> My current and first MSI TwinFrozr 560Ti (OC version) has one of the fans that make loud "grrrrrrrrr" noise at startup, but then goes silent again after 2-3 minutes...should I worry?



Err yeah, you should be on the line to the shop you bought it from, I don't know what laws you have in Italy that protect consumers but surely if it's defective you are entitled to at least a repair. A grinding fan noise is not a good sign I'm sure most experts can tell you.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.
> 
> how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???
> 
> ...



First I am going to say that I agree with you.  The warranty should be the same.

Next I'm going to say it's likely the cost of shipping to Europe.  Really, it's no excuse as there _should_ be a European support center, but likely the cards fly back and forth across the pond.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.
> 
> how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???
> 
> ...



+1

There was a time, like 2year back that i could change everything i wanted aslong there is no visual damage,
I had a xfx 9800gtx+ i've put a ac accelero 9800 on it,cleaned the pcb a few times also new tim
One time i cleaned it wrong and i had artifacts, i rma's the card with stock cooler and got 92euro's back, that's more than selling if it would work(~65 eu)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 25, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> +1
> 
> There was a time, like 2year back that i could change everything i wanted aslong there is no visual damage,
> I had a xfx 9800gtx+ i've put a ac accelero 9800 on it,cleaned the pcb a few times also new tim
> One time i cleaned it wrong and i had artifacts, i rma's the card with stock cooler and got 92euro's back, that's more than selling if it would work(~65 eu)



Yeah, I had a 8800GTS 512 that i put an Acelero Twin Turbo on. Ive also had 4870s and 5850s from SAPPHIRE that i did the same thing with and still managed to get them replaced when they went wrong.

I dont want to touch my 6970s because if one were to go wrong, I would be around £300 (about $470) out of pocket if XFX were to refuse me RMA should either one of them go wrong. 

top card runs at 90'c in furmark but hey thats perfectly ok right? /sarcasm


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> THIS is the bullshit we Euro's have to deal with



Boo f**king hoo. All the brands over here have the same warranty...because the warranty and RMA are handled by the shop you bought the items from, and if that "shop warranty" (usually a year) is done, there's the "distributor warranty" which is usually 2 years.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 25, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> And XFX's appeal just flew out the window!



dude xfx's appeal flew out the window when they dropped nvidia cards, where have you been?


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I have been lucky with my 2 year old XFX 5870, it was an excellent card (but not a very good overclocker) and now my XFX7970BEDD which is working fine and OC like a champ

Imo Double lifetime warranty was too much... but the should have kept all  their products with single lifetime, this shows that their "core" editions must be kind of cheaply made.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 25, 2012)

... Lol the only reason why I would have gotten a XFX was because of the Double Lifetime. Now they just suck, I prefer Sapphire or PowerColor.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Jan 25, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> dude xfx's appeal flew out the window when they dropped nvidia cards, where have you been?


XFX was always bad. I had an XFX 8600 GT which had a shitty cooler. The fan stopped working and the card died.


----------



## scazbala86 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had good luck with xfx cards, and Ill continue to buy their cards. Might even look into their seasonic made PSUs next build.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 25, 2012)

scazbala86 said:


> I've had good luck with xfx cards, and Ill continue to buy their cards. Might even look into their *seasonic made* PSUs next build.



See the bold part. Manufactured at a different place, so don't compare it please.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive had great luck with HIS and Visiontek. I think Ill stick with them honestly.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 25, 2012)

xfx lost some market share with this.


----------



## scazbala86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> See the bold part. Manufactured at a different place, so don't compare it please.



I suppose I meant seasonic based, as in seasonic is the OEM for the internals, xfx just puts it in a differnt case and slaps a lower end fan. So technically they are comparable.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 26, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> dude xfx's appeal flew out the window when they dropped nvidia cards, where have you been?



I've been not being a fanboy?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im not too worried about this because all companies ive dealt with for vid cards i would put them back to factory then ship them.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2012)

scazbala86 said:


> I suppose I meant seasonic based, as in seasonic is the OEM for the internals, xfx just puts it in a differnt case and slaps a lower end fan. So technically they are comparable.



Only service wise, other aspects of the warranty are not IMHO. The Seasonic parts may be better or worse.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> See the bold part. Manufactured at a different place, so don't compare it please.




I assume you are aware that Corsair don't build their own PSU's and have outsourced the building to Seasonic amongst others?  They do however design what they outsource for building..... therefore by your comment you can't credit Corsair for their great PSU's lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I assume you are aware that Corsair don't build their own PSU's and have outsourced the building to Seasonic amongst others?  They do however design what they outsource for building..... therefore by your comment you can't credit Corsair for their great PSU's lol



no wonder i always thought corsair was overrated and overpriced.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> no wonder i always thought corsair was overrated and overpriced.



as overrated goes - Corsair makes some of the BEST PSUs on the market

as overpriced goes - They are a LOT cheaper then some similar ENERMAX units

Secondly....while theres always a fair bit of competition in the PSU market. mid-range units between 500-850watts from all popular vendors are always within headbutting distance from each other. Brands arent overpriced - but some of the Units they sell are or can be.

at the same time warranty means everything. Corsair have backed all of their higher end units with a 7year warranty while everything below is at 5 years.

I paid about £120-135 ($188-211USD) for my 1050w while an equivalent Enermax branded PSU would have cost me almost £180


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^  Thats just the point..... they don't MAKE them, but unlike XFX who use OEM's and put them in their own wrappers, Corsair do design theirs to a high spec, then in most cases outsource them for production, although I think that they do contribute to the builds with some models.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> as an owner (and soon to be previous owner) of a set of XFX cards. Ive not been to pleased about their warranty in general.
> 
> how can vendors like XFX have different warranty policies depending on what part of the world you are from???
> 
> ...



And it's  all so bullshit that Steelseries owners in america and canada get shoved with a 1 year warranty as any were else gets 2 years lol.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 29, 2012)

In the EU it is law that made it a two-year minimum, AFAIK. Even though some companies don't care about that. XD


----------



## GluteusMaximus (Jun 2, 2012)

XFX will attempt to pull a fast one on you...if you let them.

I sent a defective video card to XFX and they tried to send me back a different model. The warranty I had was the older warranty which didn't include the clause that states they could switch my card with a different one. XFX attempted to impose their newly written warranty upon my purchase and refused to ship to me the same card that I purchased. Long story short, I sued them. Yesterday 6/1/2012 I received a judgment against them in the amount of $585.00.

A special thanks goes out to Brian at XFX who stated they had the right to ship a different product because I signed the waiver they ask to be signed when you return a defective product (even though I didn't sign it), to Ryan Dumas who sent a different card to me and refused to send the correct one, to Erik who refused to issue a prepaid postage label to return their wrongfully shipped item, to Mark C. who said my lawsuit wasn't going to accomplish anything and a special thanks to Lloyd Lees, their marketing manager, who lacked the ability to provide a proper defense at trial.

I must say, I really enjoyed raking their ass across the coals for their bait n switch operation. I did this all at the Rancho Cucamonga small claims court from the convenience of my home while sitting in my underwear (appearance by telephone). It was a great pleasure to stick it to XFX after hearing all the crap they've been dealing out to the consumers they do business with and for all the crap they tried to pull on me.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2012)

GluteusMaximus said:


> XFX will attempt to pull a fast one on you...if you let them.
> 
> I sent a defective video card to XFX and they tried to send me back a different model. The warranty I had was the older warranty which didn't include the clause that states they could switch my card with a different one. XFX attempted to impose their newly written warranty upon my purchase and refused to ship to me the same card that I purchased. Long story short, I sued them. Yesterday 6/1/2012 I received a judgment against them in the amount of $585.00.
> 
> ...



And it's not just them doing it either
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166992


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 2, 2012)

That said, XFX really doesn't have much against other card makers when it comes to aftermarket cooling. Sapphire has the Vapor-X, MSI has the Twin Frozr II, HSI has the IceQ, PowerColor has the PCS+, etc. XFX stood out because of their warranty. If they want to keep their business up, they better start getting creative with cooling.



overclocking101 said:


> dude xfx's appeal flew out the window when they dropped nvidia cards, where have you been?



I don't know where he was physically, but I do know he wasn't being a Nvidia fanboy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I don't know where he was physically, but I do know he wasn't being a Nvidia fanboy.


----------



## Raw (Jun 2, 2012)

*XFX RMA Process - SMILE, I did*

I share this with tongue-in-ckeek, there is humor to be found.

"eventually get to me". What does THAT mean?  :shadedshu 


[ 5/13/2012 6:31:05 PM] 
Item is broken. It will not run in my 16X video slot. It will run in my 8X and 4X slots. I "thought" it may have been the motherboard itself so I RMA`ed the Asus motherboard. This is not the motherboards problem, it is the XFX video cards problem. It will not work in the new motherboard either, in the 16X slot. And I then tried the XFX video card in a different machine altogether. Same thing, same problem, it will not work in the other machine either in the 16X slot. The "other" machine is also an Asus motherboard, it is a socket 775 E-8500 cpu with 8GB Ram and a Corsair HW850watt power supply. Note: I also installed a Sapphire 5870 2GB video card into both machines in their 16X slots and that card works fine in either machine.

[KEVIN_C 5/14/2012 9:48:22 PM] 
Hello, I have authorized your RMA (Return Merchandise Authorization) so that you can send your XFX product (M9Y03_ _ _ _) in for service. Your RMA number is XCR _0_ _5. Please copy and paste the following link into your browser, 

http://xfxstorage.com/Support/pa_rma_t_ns.pdf . This form contains all the details for sending your product in for warranty service. Please read this document carefully before sending your product in. The address being used for return shipping is: _  _ _ _  N.Y., 14 _ _ _.  If for some reason you need to use a different return shipping address or telephone number then please notify us immediately at rmashipping@xfxforce.com. Include your ticket number as the subject line. Changing the address in your online profile will NOT update the return address 
on the RMA.

* [ 5/23/2012 12:02:13 PM] 
When will I get my RMA replacement video card? 
XFX received my defective XFX HD6870 Serial # M9Y03_ _ _ _ yesterday 5-22-2012. It was delivered to you via UPS and signed for by: GUETAREZ at the Front Desk at your location. UPS Tracking Number 1Z8AR41542 _ _ _644 _ _ . 

[KEVIN_C 5/23/2012 4:56:40 PM] 
Hello once the RMA department gets through the cards sent here before you they will eventually get to your card and when they open up your package and scan the card into our system they will respond and update you on your original ticket 405 _ _ _. 

* [ 5/23/2012 11:31:00 PM] 
Hi Kevin, Thanks for the response. 
Sounds like from your response XFX has quite a backlog of defective RMA parts. Especially when you say "eventually get to me". What does THAT mean? When is eventually? The next day or two or the next week or two, or next month? That response you gave me doesn`t sound like your product is of a very high quality if there are a lot of returns? That makes me wonder. 
Let me ask you this. May I forward these Help Desk Status notices to XFX Corporate? 
What is the Corporate address for e-mail? Thank you very much for your time. OP on 5-23-2012 @ 6:31 PM EST. 

[KEVIN_C 5/23/2012 11:34:36 PM] 
You`ve already reached XFC corporate, we are the only service center on the continent, theres also one in europe but the main headquarters is in China. At most it should only take a few days once we receive your card to respond to your ticket that the RMA department has started testing on it. The whole process should be about 2 weeks. 

* [ 5/24/2012 12:54:43 AM] 
Well, that`s a more appropriate reply, thank you. 
Now I can sort of plan my future time schedule regarding that computer item. 
By the way, I have already contacted the following parent company of XFX via fax just for your information. I don`t want you to be blind sided by my actions. But I think your management should know the facts of how the customer is being treated.
Company: PINE Technology Holdings Limited Attn: Senior Management Address: Unit A, 32/F Manulife Tower, 169 Electric Road, North Point, Hong Kong Telephone: (852)2773-9911 FAX: (852)2334-0775 

[KEVIN_C 5/24/2012 1:00:12 AM] 
If you feel you were treated disrespectfully I apologize for providing you with the information of how the RMA process works.

[MICHAELC 5/24/2012 1:00:23 AM] 
We have received your recent returns ref: XCR _ _7_ _. Your returns will be passed to the RMA department for testing and diagnosis. We will notify you on completion. Thank You. XFX Support Team 

[MICHAELC 5/26/2012 7:06:51 PM] 
Your recent returns ref: XCR _ _7_ _ has recently completed the testing process with the following status: {M9Y033272 = FAULTY}. A technician will be in contact shortly to discuss completion of this return. If you have any queries regarding this test result - please send a message to the support team. Thank You. XFX Support Team.

[KENNY 5/29/2012 8:20:04 PM] 
We have despatched your recent returns ref: XCR _0 _ _5 via www.fedex.com with tracking reference: 0293150 _ _ _ _ _ _ . If you have any queries regarding this action - please send a message to the support team. Thank You. XFX Support Team 

[FEDEX.COM] 
Estimated delivery   Jun 7, 2012
Start to finish: 21 business days (not too bad)


----------



## Maban (Jun 2, 2012)

You have issues if you found any of that unacceptable. I really have to agree with Kevin on "_If you feel you were treated disrespectfully I apologize for providing you with the information of how the RMA process works._"


----------



## Raw (Jun 2, 2012)

Maban said:


> You have issues if you found any of that unacceptable. I really have to agree with Kevin on "_If you feel you were treated disrespectfully I apologize for providing you with the information of how the RMA process works._"



I have issues?
What KIND of issues? 
Please explain...this could be serious. I may have to make a quick appointment with my psycho based on your comment? OMG...more money.

I just shared the entire RMA process and how it worked for me.
It's just an FYI for the TPU folks.
I didn't say I found anything unacceptable, did I? I found the whole transaction sort of funny, you did not? Well, I did find the initial response by Kevin lacking a bit. But after that all went well and I am pleased with XFX's handling of the RMA process.
Would I buy from XFX again? No, probably not.
I personally like EVGA products and I personally have never had any EVGA product fail on me. Just luck I guess, because I understand all products can and do fail. 
I have had 2 XFX graphics cards fail so far, both with very low mileage on them.
Just sayin'


----------



## GluteusMaximus (Jun 2, 2012)

XFX didn't even honor their double lifetime warranty in the first place!!

I challenge you to find just ONE person who was able to take advantage of the Double Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2012)

Raw said:


> I share this with tongue-in-ckeek, there is humor to be found.
> 
> "eventually get to me". What does THAT mean?  :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Was only about 5 month ago when i sent in a 4890 and they sent a 6850 in about 2 weeks.

XFX still place for me as any cooler a company puts on a card i always end up taking it off anyways haha..

At least it's not as fucked up as eVGA are these days.

Ask the TPU member ( dm3k ) who had my 4890 of me. Best part the card was faulty and i sent it to them and they sent it to the guy and yes they do honor it so stop with the BS.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 3, 2012)

I sent a ticket for the first time to XFX for a card I've had for 9 months (but didn't register until now) with a now dying fan, and I received a quick response saying they would actually ship me a new cooler and let me install it myself. I didn't hear anything for a few days after that thanks to Memorial Day weekend, but last Tuesday they told me they were shipping it out the next day via USPS. Haven't received it yet, but getting a brand new cooler no questions or payment asked seemed like decent support to me. Once I get the new cooler and install it, it goes off to Kantastic.


----------



## Raw (Jun 7, 2012)

*XFX - used 6870 2x beat up*



Raw said:


> I have issues?
> What KIND of issues?
> Please explain...this could be serious. I may have to make a quick appointment with my psycho based on your comment? OMG...more money.
> 
> ...



Well, I have to agree now...I DO have issues. I finally received my RMA replacement XFX 6870 2GB card from XFX yesterday.
They sent me some beat up dented, scratched up piece of junk. This thing looks like it was put through a clothes dryer.
I can't put this junk in one of my good machines, it's embarrasing. The plastic cover is total garbage. Looks terrible. Beat up bad.
Yes, I seems to work ok after checking it out. But it looks like Fred Sanford & Son owned it.
ARRRGHHHH.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 7, 2012)

Raw said:


> Well, I have to agree now...I DO have issues. I finally received my RMA replacement XFX 6870 2GB card from XFX yesterday.
> They sent me some beat up dented, scratched up piece of junk. This thing looks like it was put through a clothes dryer.
> I can't put this junk in one of my good machines, it's embarrasing. The plastic cover is total garbage. Looks terrible. Beat up bad.
> Yes, I seems to work ok after checking it out. But it looks like Fred Sanford & Son owned it.
> ...



Would love to see some pics.

Ever thought if you sent pictures of the replacement and how beat up it was that you might get it exchanged ?.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2012)

GluteusMaximus said:


> XFX didn't even honor their double lifetime warranty in the first place!!
> 
> I challenge you to find just ONE person who was able to take advantage of the Double Lifetime Warranty.



I accept that challenge. I am that one person. Can't say I had much issue doing so, either.

Register card to myself. Doesn't work. Submit ticket. Call up XFX, give them ticket number, get them to add it to my profile. Call them back, say thanks, submit new ticket. call them back with new ticket number, explain issue, get RMA number, RMA card.

If you go through the RMA process, without calling them...is very painful. I'll agree to that. But once on the phone...no problems.



AsRock said:


> Would love to see some pics.
> 
> Ever thought if you sent pictures of the replacement and how beat up it was that you might get it exchanged ?.



I've done this, they simply sent new replacements, with a return shipping label.


----------



## Raw (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hey, how can you beat that response!!!*



Raw said:


> Well, I have to agree now...I DO have issues. I finally received my RMA replacement XFX 6870 2GB card from XFX yesterday.
> They sent me some beat up dented, scratched up piece of junk. This thing looks like it was put through a clothes dryer.
> I can't put this junk in one of my good machines, it's embarrasing. The plastic cover is total garbage. Looks terrible. Beat up bad.
> Yes, I seems to work ok after checking it out. But it looks like Fred Sanford & Son owned it.
> ARRRGHHHH.



UPDATE:
I got some good news from XFX yesterday.
They are sending me a brand new cover after I told them what happened.
And the Support Team member apologized. He said that should have never happened.
Ok, so I'm pretty impressed now with their handling of the situation.
I take back everything I said. My initial contact with XFX didn't impress me but the follow up and end result did. That's whats important to me.

Here is the Support Team Final Response to me:

[MICHAELC 6/9/2012 1:40:39 AM] Hi Jack; its not a problem, we just want to make sure you end up with a fully functional card that you paid for originally, I`ll go ahead and have a new fan unit sent out for you, it won`t have any decals on the plastic part because that`s how the factory sends them to us, but they are brand new fans so it should be free of defects completely. Have a good weekend. Thanks, Michael 

Hey, how can you beat that response!!!
I hope Michael has a good weekend himself.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 10, 2012)

Personally i only plan to buy cards with TwinFrozr (MSI), Windforce 3x (Gigabyte) or DirectCU (ASUS). I'm not going to bother with other "revolutionary" cooler designes which have never been good anyway. I used to have famous Vapor-X on Sapphire (HD6870 Toxic) and it was rubbish. Insanely loud and hot. Either the vapor chamber was broken or it was plain rubbish.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 10, 2012)

Raw said:


> UPDATE:
> I got some good news from XFX yesterday.
> They are sending me a brand new cover after I told them what happened.
> And the Support Team member apologized. He said that should have never happened.
> ...



Yeah? Why don't you send his manager, his manager's manager, and their regional supervisor an email praising the customer service? You went the whole nine yards for some petty and trivial thing, which means you're decent enough of a human being to do the same when you get excellent customer service. 

Right?

And then you can post about it on the forums. I'll be waiting to read what humor you provide next.


----------



## Raw (Jun 10, 2012)

You are providing ME humor, you just don't know you are.
You seem to be pretty upset that I took a stand as a customer who spent my money and didn't like the response I got from some guy who basically blew me off initially.
Here is why you are providing ME the humor:
1. Your sig...
Brands I boycott: HP, Sony, CoolIT
Stores I boycott: Jab-Tech, Directron, Axiontech
Care to join? 

Why don't you send their managers, their manager's manager, and their regional supervisors an email stating something like "I'm sorry, I really shouldn't try to influence so many others with my OPINION, which may or may not suck, in public forums"?
That would be a start towards being a nice guy or decent enough of a human being, as you put it.

2. You slapped me hard for my opinion and reverted to personally attacking me and calling me a few rotten names.

I read that and just reported you to the admins.  That ended that!

3. Would you not consider your input to me trolling? 

Maybe you think I'm a noob here or something because I only have 155 posts and you have over 4000.
That would not be the case.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 10, 2012)

Raw said:


> You are providing ME humor, you just don't know you are.
> You seem to be pretty upset that I took a stand as a customer who spent my money and didn't like the response I got from some guy who basically blew me off initially.
> Here is why you are providing ME the humor:
> 1. Your sig...
> ...



I have my reasons for boycotting the brands/stores I do, but I assure you that it's not because some level 1 customer service representative was courteous and polite to me throughout our entire ordeal. 

A few rotten names? All I said was you made an ass out of yourself. Are you really that sensitive? And I would suggest you not be so presumptuous as to refer to me as a troll. You're doing no different than what I did when I referenced your similarity to a donkey's behind.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure XFX was tired of people messing with their cards and frying them because they did something stupid. It costs a lot to pay for the mistakes of users and it makes sense that they did this because the people who are the most likely to want to try and alter the cooling and some way, shape, or form will typically have a high end card. Sounds like a cost saving strategy, I bet you it was costing the company too much money to cover stupidity under the warranty (it is a shame that a couple other things were dropped, I like it when warranties transfer from user to user though. I've still never had issues with MSI. 




Kantastic said:


> I have my reasons for boycotting the brands/stores I do, but I assure you that it's not because some level 1 customer service representative was courteous and polite to me throughout our entire ordeal.
> 
> A few rotten names? All I said was you made an ass out of yourself. Are you really that sensitive? And I would suggest you not be so presumptuous as to refer to me as a troll. You're doing no different than what I did when I referenced your similarity to a donkey's behind.



I think this flame war can stop now because quite honestly you're being an ass and it is obvious that neither of you are going to see eye to eye on this, so I would drop it. He also isn't being presumptuous by calling you a troll, you're not posting about anything useful and you're strictly insulting him. Last I checked, that is trolling.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Considering most computer parts lables state to be installed by a A+ Certed tech or something like that. I knew about ESD before Taking that course and then plus before I joined the AF




Aquinus said:


> I'm sure XFX was tired of people messing with their cards and frying them because they did something stupid. It costs a lot to pay for the mistakes of users and it makes sense that they did this because the people who are the most likely to want to try and alter the cooling and some way, shape, or form will typically have a high end card. Sounds like a cost saving strategy, I bet you it was costing the company too much money to cover stupidity under the warranty (it is a shame that a couple other things were dropped, I like it when warranties transfer from user to user though. I've still never had issues with MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering most computer parts lables state to be installed by a A+ Certed tech or something like that. I knew about ESD before Taking that course and then plus before I joined the AF



I kind of just skipped the A+ cert and went right for a degree in Comp Sci. Worked out pretty well to be honest.

Either way, I'm sure XFX is trying to mitigate the number of RMAs due to user error. It's just unfortunate that the people who know what they're doing have to suffer for it.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2012)

btarunr said:


> With the introduction of its Radeon HD 7970 graphics cards, XFX silently discontinued its famous "double-lifetime" product warranty policy



My guess is that this doesn't apply to cards purchased before this discontinuance?
If I had bought an XFX card it meant I entered a contract with XFX to pay a given price and to get the promised warranty. They can't opt out of the warranty without rescinding the entire contract of sale. Or else compensate for loss of promised warranty.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 11, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> My guess is that this doesn't apply to cards purchased before this discontinuance?
> If I had bought an XFX card it meant I entered a contract with XFX to pay a given price and to get the promised warranty. They can't opt out of the warranty without rescinding the entire contract of sale. Or else compensate for loss of promised warranty.



You could always ask them unless they have something like WD where all you do is put in the device's serial number and it will tell you the status of the warranty.


----------

